# Speed dependent volume



## MediaMogul (Mar 18, 2010)

*New to this bimmer site, so hello one and all. When I first purchased my 2000 740iL, I noticed that while the radio or cd player was in operation, the volume/eq would change as the car came to a stop. Further investigation provided me with the answer as to what and why, but not the how; as in how to adjust the computers default setting. I own the shop manual for this vehicle, but as yet been unable to locate a description for "sdv". If anyone has the answer, I would appreciate a response. Thank you.*


----------

